# Tour of Ireland 2008



## Peter (14 Oct 2007)

I've signed up for this cyclosportive a couple of months ago and was wondering if any one else was as mad as me .
I've read last years reviews and everyone was raving about it. The tour can be found here http://www.tourofireland.eu/home.htm The mileage is around 450 miles over 4 days with the worst day running at 138 miles. Hopefully the sun will be on our side, as Ireland is renown for the wet weather.


----------



## Membrane (14 Oct 2007)

Peter said:


> Hopefully the sun will be on our side, as Ireland is renown for the wet weather.



As we say here in Ireland: If you don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes.


----------



## Peter (14 Oct 2007)

If we have to wait 10 minutes everytime it rains - the tour could take weeks


----------



## Membrane (14 Oct 2007)

Peter said:


> If we have to wait 10 minutes everytime it rains - the tour could take weeks



Who said anything about stopping? You'll dry up again after a shower has passed.


----------



## HLaB (26 Oct 2007)

Ive only ever cycled in Mayo, Donegal and Dublin. IME the weather can be wet but it can also be really nice and it seems to change faster, compared to Scotland anyway. Looks like a good tour, good luck.


----------



## Peter (28 Oct 2007)

Thanks HLaB - I'll bear that in mind whilst packing by bag. Bib shorts and a lightweight waterproof jacket although I have terrible trouble putting on/ taking off the jacket on the move.


----------



## jags (6 Nov 2007)

hi peter, my cycling buddy did it last year ,he said it was a fantastic trip,really well organized ,food and hotels first class .the cycling was tough especally the last day, the stage ended on the wicklow mountains in the pouring rain.theres plenty of back up as well.bring your wet gear just in case ,enjoy the craic


----------



## Peter (8 Nov 2007)

Cheers jags - I've read all the reviews and was very tempted to this last year, but just didn't have the required fitness that early in the year. I'm doing my best to keep pedalling throughout the winter.


----------

